# Anybody else receive these?



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL
View this comment, read all the existing comments, or post a comment of your own at:
http://lumberjocks.com/WoodJediNTraining/blog/29153#comment-1222129

---------------------------------
julliet123 commented on a blog entry:
---------------------------------

[email protected]
Hello
I saw your profile today and it was so good to me.u know that i am interested to be a friend first.i also believe that coming to you will be a probability of meeting that very love that has been lacking in my entire life. please i will like you to contact me direct to my e-mail address,
([email protected]) i dont know the posebility of remaing in forum for long time,i will give you a full introduction of my self with my pictures ok. i will be waiting for your mail to my e-mail adsdress
([email protected]) as you know
there is no age,race,colour n religion bar when it comes to true love, cares julie.

---------------------------------

DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL
View this comment, read all the existing comments, or post a comment of your own at:
http://lumberjocks.com/WoodJediNTraining/blog/29153#comment-1222129

To stop receiving emails when comments are posted to this blog entry, visit:
http://lumberjocks.com/watchlist/remove?activity_id=1808501

-LumberJocks
http://lumberjocks.com/

Like us on Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/pages/LumberJockscom/22626772125
Follow us on Twitter : http://twitter.com/LumberJocks
+1 us on Google+ : https://plus.google.com/111064881590274166163

Want to control which emails you receive from LumberJocks?
Go to: http://lumberjocks.com/account/email_notifications


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

apparently julliet123 has been comment spamming a lot of people. Just block her and be done with it


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

What kind of cologne you wearing you irresistible dog… ;0)


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Their was a post Yesterday about Juliet 123,(By JoeyG) I think she has been removed already.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Frank, Some gals just can't resist a guy in uniform on a cycle! But it's too late, she's gone.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like someone has the "hots" for someone…..Maybe everyone….sounds like she'll take on all takers….


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Just More BS Spam thAT NEVER gest removed.


----------

